# NEW YORK KNICKS: FACT or FICTION



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I remember we had a thread like this last year so i decided to start another....

someone writes something and we have to decide either fact or fiction.....then that person that picks fact or fiction writes his own thing for someone else to guess....


I'll start it off...

*
ISAIAH THOMAS will be fired before the trade deadline

FACT or FICTION*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*FICTION*, Dolan and Mills don't have an answer as of yet for a replacement for a coach or GM. I'm thinking it will happen after the deadline toward the end of the season with less than 10 games left.

Fact or Fiction

Isiah will make a blockbuster trade involving Steph or Francis before the trade deadline?


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Kitty said:


> *FICTION*, Dolan and Mills don't have an answer as of yet for a replacement for a coach or GM. I'm thinking it will happen after the deadline toward the end of the season with less than 10 games left.
> 
> Fact or Fiction
> 
> Isiah will make a blockbuster trade involving Steph or Francis before the trade deadline?


Fiction, as the way they are playing their trade value keeps going down, nobody would want to bite on francis or marbs, cuz of theyre contracts, even last year francis' interest only came from knicks and denver, and it seems unlikely he will go to denver now. plus, Zeke wants them to co exist more than alot of other people do.

The knicks will have twenty wins or more at the all star break.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Mr.Educated said:


> Fiction, as the way they are playing their trade value keeps going down, nobody would want to bite on francis or marbs, cuz of theyre contracts, even last year francis' interest only came from knicks and denver, and it seems unlikely he will go to denver now. plus, Zeke wants them to co exist more than alot of other people do.
> 
> The knicks will have twenty wins or more at the all star break.


*Fiction* I just can't take that bet with their overall efforts this year. I do think they will have close to 20 though

Channing Frye will be invited to play in the Rookie Challenge at all-star weekend


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Fact, who else will there be?

Fact or Fiction
Chris Webber will be a Knick.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Fact or Fiction
> Chris Webber will be a Knick.


Fiction, EVEN ZEKE isnt that dumb.

Fact or Fiction
Knicks will make the playoffs this year?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Fiction, EVEN ZEKE isnt that dumb.
> 
> Bait somewhere else not on this site.
> 
> -Kitty


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Fiction, EVEN ZEKE isnt that dumb.
> 
> Fact or Fiction
> Knicks will make the playoffs this year?


Too early to answer that question, so it's Fiction.

Fact or Fiction:

Frye will be out of the starting lineup?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Too early to answer that question, so it's Fiction.


What a whimp out. Say it like u mean it! lol




> Fact or Fiction:
> 
> Frye will be out of the starting lineup?


Fiction, the media reported that yesterday Zeke said he has no plans  at all on chaning the starting lineup.

Fact or Fiction?
The Knicks will have a game this year in which under 15,000 fans show up again.

(Happened against the wizards, first time since 1992!)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> What a whimp out. Say it like u mean it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FACT

happened once it'll happen again


Fact or Fiction
David lee will avg about the same(+1,-1) or more rebounds than curry and frye combined


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> FACT
> 
> happened once it'll happen again
> 
> ...


*Fact,* the two lazy bums wish they could rebound like him. Even in his limited minutes he can out rebound them with his eyes close.

Fact or Fiction: Quentin Richardson will be an All-Star this year?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> *Fact,* the two lazy bums wish they could rebound like him. Even in his limited minutes he can out rebound them with his eyes close.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Quentin Richardson will be an All-Star this year?


*Fiction*, way too many good players play the same position on better teams

F or F: The Knicks will win a game against the Lakers


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Truknicksfan said:
> 
> 
> > Fiction, EVEN ZEKE isnt that dumb.
> ...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Fiction, way too many good players play the same position on better teams
> 
> F or F: The Knicks will win a game against the Lakers


Fact, One can hope cant he? :biggrin: 

Fact or Fiction
Zeke will get the whole year to coach this team.


----------



## C-Rave (Nov 24, 2006)

Fact: The off season maybe his choping block

Fact or Fiction: The Knicks will get above 35 wins.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Fiction, I say 34

Fact or Fiction: Either Stephon or Steve will be gone before January, and both WILL be gone by February.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

FICTION

This was already asked. Nobody would want to get their contracts and Marbs is actually playing like a team player.

Don't have another question that hasn't already been asked.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> Don't have another question that hasn't already been asked.



its cool....


as the season goes on you'll find more questions that absolutely need to be asked in Fact or fiction:biggrin:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

FACT or FICTION

Isiah Thomas will realise that eddy curry is soft and send him and francis to minnesota for kevin garnett


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> FACT or FICTION
> 
> Isiah Thomas will realise that eddy curry is soft and send him and francis to minnesota for kevin garnett


Fiction, I wish this would come true but the Wolves will laugh us off the phone.Fact or Fiction:Jefferies will make a huge impact when he comes back that will results in more wins?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

FACT

Jeffries brings some defense to our starting lineup and he can guard multiple positions

FACT OR FICTION?
Will we win the first few games of December?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Fiction
Jeffries isn't back yet

Fact or Fiction
My boy Mardy will get playing time in the coming month.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Fiction : Too many ego`s and too many guards 

FACT OR FICTION : Nate robinson will win the dunk contest this year even though he takes 14 attempts at his final dunk and nobody will think it`s fixed


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> FACT OR FICTION : Nate robinson will win the dunk contest this year even though he takes 14 attempts at his final dunk and nobody will think it`s fixed


Fiction, even though last year was great, its going to be tough to repeat.


Fact or Fiction
Knicks will have an above .500 record for the month of December


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

FACT

The first games are all at home and are vs teams that have worse records than us or we have already beaten.

No question sorry.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The first games are all at home and are vs teams that have worse records than us or we have already beaten.


Its funny you say that though cause we are a horrible home team right now.


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2006)

F/F: If the Knicks drafted Chris Mullin instead of Patrick Ewing, they would have won the championship in 1994.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

fiction .. hypothesising is pointless,mullin coulda blown his knee in the first game or led the knicks to the ring...pointless question IMO


F or F.... Allen Iverson will stay with philadelphia for his entire career


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> fiction .. hypothesising is pointless,mullin coulda blown his knee in the first game or led the knicks to the ring...pointless question IMO
> 
> 
> *F or F.... Allen Iverson will stay with philadelphia for his entire career*


Nothin to do with New York Knicks but I have to say FACT


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Nothin to do with New York Knicks but I have to say FACT


hehe looks like it was fiction.

FACT OR FICTION
Curry will make the all-star team?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Fact* - 2 weeks ago I would've said no without hesitation, but his sudden "growth spurt" so to speak will convince the coaches to vote him in, especially if Shaq gets the fan vote in and can't play.
*
F OR F...*
The starting lineup at the end of the season if everyone is healthy will be Curry, Frye, Jeffries, Richardson, and Marbury


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Fiction.

Curry/Frye/Jeffries/Francis/Marbury

Will we make the playoffs?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> Will we make the playoffs?



barring any magical win streak or a couple of superstars in our division get injured,...I'd have to say most likely NOPE.....

F or F

Carmelo is a PUNK B****!!!:azdaja:..

and he gets suspended 10+games,...



....


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

FACT
He is suspended for 15 games.
And is a total punk *****. IDK why he decided to get a cheap shot slunch in on Collins but he did. A slunch is a slap/Punch combined. I think LaLa taught him that one. I'm not gonna lie, I'd hit it.


----------

